# Poultry seasoning



## tillie22 (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there a substitute for poultry seasoning I ran out and need it for my gravey recipe.
Thanks Carol


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2012)

tillie22 said:


> Is there a substitute for poultry seasoning I ran out and need it for my gravey recipe.
> Thanks Carol



I found this link: Homemade Poultry Seasoning Recipe - Food.com - 23966


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome to DC!

I found this:

2 cups dried parsley
1 cup rubbed sage
1/2 cup dried rosemary, crushed
1/2 cup dried marjoram
2 tablespoons salt
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
2 teaspoons onion powder
1/2 teaspoon ground sage

You can probably cut down on the portions.  I can't imagine having 3 cups of poultry seasoning!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 13, 2012)

I recently made chicken gravy and seasoned it with "parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme". (I wish I was going to Scarborough Fair.) That seasoning was perfect.


----------

